# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Un-ID'ed Salvinia sp. with sunbathing betta

## RonWill

Dear all,
A friend took this pic of his sunbathing betta on a floater, believed to be some _Salvinia_ species.

He gave me some to ID and after googling, I'm getting confused. Apparently, the _Salviniaceae_ family of floaters looks awfully similar and comprises of;
_Salvinia auriculata, S. biloba, S. cucullata, S. cyathiformis, S. hastata, S. minima, S. molesta, S. natans, S. nymphellula, S. oblongifolia, S. radula and Salvinia sprucei._

What are the chances of someone being able to ID this particular floater?


PS: For those who discards plants recklessly, do note that _Salvinia sp_. propagates wildly and can destroy natural habitats. The Western Aquatic Plant Management Society considers "_Giant salvinia to be one of the worlds worst aquatic pests_".

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie, great floater! The larger leaves look to be about an inch across! I've never seen this salvinia offered in the US. If you have luck growing
this stuff, maybe we could effect a trade!  :Cool:

----------


## Piscesgirl

I've never seen a sunbathing Betta - is it ok?

----------


## whuntley

_Limnobium laevigatum_  (Amazon Frogbit) is my best guess. It certainly isn't any _Salvinia_ species I have seen.

Wright

----------


## RonWill

Bill, the large betta bowl was placed in the courtyard that receives some direct sun and so I think the _salvinia_ might be larger than those I have now, which are half inch across and were grown in a 'water feature' that's partially shaded.
 Click to enlarge.

These are idiot-proof to grow and I can pack some of these together with the overdued plastic soup-spoons (+2 sets of VCDs... remember the VHS? :wink: sssshhh....)

Wright, I have _Limnobium laevigatum_ in every tank, so I know these aren't Frogbits. The root structure, little water-repellant 'furs' on the leaves and leaf arrangement convinces me it's a _Salvinia_ species... I'm just not sure which one.

Deborah, my friend's betta is as normal as any other fish, except for it's penchant to sunbathe, much like the _Cryptolebias marmoratus_ that Wright wrote about... it sticking to the side of tank walls and under the lid!

When it feels 'tanned', the betta pops right back into the water and then up again to do the other side!  :Shocked:

----------


## Piscesgirl

> When it feels 'tanned', the betta pops right back into the water and then up again to do the other side


I think I would have a heart attack if I had seen one of my fish doing that! Good to know for future reference  :Smile:

----------


## RonWill

Deborah, I won't take this perculiar habit as the norm for any sane fish. What drives the betta to behave so puzzles me as well.

Anyway, I've been googling a bit more but still can't find another image that resembles the unknown salvinia. To make matter worse, at some sites, the S. natans and S. molesta looks identical!  :Confused:

----------


## RonWill

> If you have luck growing this stuff, maybe we could effect a trade!


Bill,
My friend gave me more of the floaters but this time, the roots were helluva long!


These, together with the VCD 'manuals' and _Pseudomugil gertrudae_ eggs (25 x 3pkts) are heading your way. [Let me get off my butts now & send them out... it'll take forever if I have to wait for those 'Round Tuits' to arrive] :wink:

----------

